# Weeks online only turf equipment auction 2/12-2/17



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Didnt see a thread here therefore starting this as items are being added. No pictures yet

Link:

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/318

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Pics are coming up today!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for getting this thread started @uts.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Lots of JD220 E cut models!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Ware said:


> Thanks for getting this thread started @uts.


 :thumbup:



claydus said:


> Lots of JD220 E cut models!


Lots of JD stuff overall and yes the 220e seem to be in good condition. Good time to see what they go for unless as usual dealers are buying!


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

I literally cannot stop thinking of buying some of this junk


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Man, that 4000D, drool.

Hey @Ware, Now there's a machine to keep acres reel low!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Whats a ballpark figure for the total cost purchasing a JD 220/Toro1600GM mower from one of these auctions?
Those fees and delivery charges add up...


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Cdub5_ said:


> Whats a ballpark figure for the total cost purchasing a JD 220/Toro1600GM mower from one of these auctions?
> Those fees and delivery charges add up...


Depends... depends if the resellers dig their heels in and find units they can can flip for profit and with little repairs.

I haven't looked into this auction at stuff and depending on their fees, you'd likely be in 800+ for a mower in many cases. I think in the last thread jt was estimated some of the better walk behind units were 1200-1800 by the time you paid taxes, premiums, online fees, etc. shipping is another added 200-600 bucks depending on area and shipper/etc.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Most of the Flexs and GM1000s went for between $1300-$1600 last auction. I ended up getting a Flex21 for just under $800 after all the fees. It was in pretty crappy condition. I ended up replacing the bedbar and bedknife. I also had to disable the groomer since it was completely rusted and ruined. I'm close enough that I went and picked it up myself.

For comparison, I bought my GM1000 a few years back from another member for $400. It was ready to go after a backlap and continues to run great. I recommend checking with supers from your local golf courses to see if they have any old equipment lying around that you could "get out of their way". Usually they will do a quick service on anything and you can get some great deals that way.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

@FATC1TY @Redtwin Thanks for the insight!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Just for reference for pricing on the last auction.

This is without the fee, taxes and shipping.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, there goes that idea. Here I was thinking I was going to swoop in and get a JD 220 for dirt cheap.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Phids said:


> Well, there goes that idea. Here I was thinking I was going to swoop in and get a JD 220 for dirt cheap.


You might, but your definition of dirt cheap may vary.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Any idea when they will list any details about the stuff?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

bradleymichael said:


> Any idea when they will list any details about the stuff?


It's already listed. They aren't going to elaborate on any of them.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I've seen them previously at least mention if its a salvage or something like that.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

bradleymichael said:


> I've seen them previously at least mention if its a salvage or something like that.


Yeah, it'll say salvage if it is or not. If not, then they list item number, hours if it has a meter and the rest is up to us to look at and research.

They aren't going to update any of it other than maybe add more stuff but considering it starts this afternoon it'll be unlikely they add more items.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

ok thanks!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

bradleymichael said:


> I've seen them previously at least mention if its a salvage or something like that.


The last 50 or so items say they are salvage.


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

What condition is normally labelled as "salvage" at Weeks?


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

uts said:


> bradleymichael said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen them previously at least mention if its a salvage or something like that.
> ...


Yeah I noticed that. Looks like most of the greens mowers are in decent shape from what I can tell.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

#2015 Graden GS04 should be listed as SALVAGE. Anytime the transaxle is not working you are going to have an expensive modification/repair because Hydro-Gear no longer makes the replacement part. At one time, there were kits to update older GS04s with a new transaxle but they require a bit of cutting and other things to install. Also, you would need to source the new T2 transaxle from a Hydro-Gear dealer.

Personally, I wouldn't buy a Graden from an auction unless it was really cheap. I bought mine from a golf course where I was able to talk to the Superintendent. So, we discussed the history and reasons for them selling it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Jack2012 said:


> What condition is normally labelled as "salvage" at Weeks?


Generally they can't get them running, or have visible broken parts.

I've bought salvage before, and they were rough, didn't run, had gas so old it didn't even qualify to start a fire or strip paint.

Salvage are the true hit or miss auction items. They'll go cheaper for sure but be ready to pull out some money for repairs without a doubt in many cases. They won't be taken home and filled with gas and cutting the same day without some effort and luck.


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Jack2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What condition is normally labelled as "salvage" at Weeks?
> ...


Appreciate the info👍


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I was tempted to throw a flyer on one of those 220Es, but my time will come. Let's learn how to spray weed killer out of a backpack sprayer first...


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Those first 3 220E's went for a good price ($400-$450). Two of them looked like they needed new reels, but the third one had alot of relief left.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I just can't commit to buying something not knowing what I might be getting myself into.... Think I'll hold out until I can find something local.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just FYI guys, There's a Jake Eclipse 2 22" with issues that's going to sell for DIRT cheap. Moultrie is a bit of a ride for me but it's soooo tempting.


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

Who got a new toy today?


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Pete1313 said:


> Those first 3 220E's went for a good price ($400-$450). Two of them looked like they needed new reels, but the third one had alot of relief left.


I wanted to grab one simply for the project, knowing full well my lawn is absolutely no where near being able to reel mow it. Can't seem to find a decent project car under $5k today. Might be better off going with a reel :lol:


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

brettgoodyear said:


> Who got a new toy today?


I got a JD 260 & 180! Excited👌


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Just FYI guys, There's a Jake Eclipse 2 22" with issues that's going to sell for DIRT cheap. Moultrie is a bit of a ride for me but it's soooo tempting.


$220 I believe it went for.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jack2012 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI guys, There's a Jake Eclipse 2 22" with issues that's going to sell for DIRT cheap. Moultrie is a bit of a ride for me but it's soooo tempting.
> ...


$200 + Tax, Tags, License, Title, Registration, Inspection, Destination, Prep, Facility, Corkage, Cancellation, Booking, Convenience, Documentation, Termination, Equipment, Network, and of course Disposal fees. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I really thought that one was heading for <$100. Ideally, I'd like to find an Eclipse2 126 for a battery conversion.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I bought my first-ever reel mower at the auction. Let's just say that she's seen better days, but I didn't want to overspend as the auction prices in general were higher than what I was hoping for. I'm actually a little embarrassed because I wouldn't know how to evaluate a reel mower through pictures and it's possible I bought a clunker, but at least it wasn't a salvage.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Phids said:


> I bought my first-ever reel mower at the auction. Let's just say that she's seen better days, but I didn't want to overspend as the auction prices in general were higher than what I was hoping for. I'm actually a little embarrassed because I wouldn't know how to evaluate a reel mower through pictures and it's possible I bought a clunker, but at least it wasn't a salvage.


What mower did you get? Did you save photos of the mower?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Phids I also struggle with evaluating the condition of a reel mower through pictures. I bought a Flex21 at the Week's December auction mainly because I wanted the groomer option. The groomer looked great from the outside but when I took it apart to clean and what I thought was just needing a new belt ended up being a complete rusty mess. The engine runs well and I replaced the bedbar and bedknife. The reel still has a lot of life left in it. After the fees and the work I did, I'm into it for a little over $800.

At least I have a decent second mower now that will probably do better on my lawn since it has the floating head but I still don't have a groomer. I guess the Sunjoe still has a role in my season.


----------



## Murk09 (Aug 27, 2019)

I also bought my first reel mower yesterday. Headed to pick it up tomorrow if anyone needs any help.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Just got our power back on in Houston and missed the auction. How much were the JD and Toro walking reel mowers going for?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

They were going around $400-$600 this time is what I saw.....


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Murk09 said:


> I also bought my first reel mower yesterday. Headed to pick it up tomorrow if anyone needs any help.


Is the only way to pay for items via bank wire? I received the invoice from Weeks with that as one option but it's still unclear.



jspearm1983 said:


> Just got our power back on in Houston and missed the auction. How much were the JD and Toro walking reel mowers going for?


Many of the JD 220s were going for $400-$500, with the JD 180s selling around $350-$400. The Toros that I saw were generally sold at $500-$700, IIRC.


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

AllisonN said:


> They were going around $400-$600 this time is what I saw.....


I grabbed a flex 21 for $500. Not the best deal ever but worth it for playing around.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

how are you guys obtaining the items you purchased? Shipping? Local Pickup? Andy from the website quoted me $240 for shipping to my local LTL hub.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

bradleymichael said:


> how are you guys obtaining the items you purchased? Shipping? Local Pickup? Andy from the website quoted me $240 for shipping to my local LTL hub.


I'm going to pick it up as it's a three hour drive for me. I have to imagine that there are some services that provide less expensive shipping than $240. That's steep.



Phids said:


> Is the only way to pay for items via bank wire? I received the invoice from Weeks with that as one option but it's still unclear.


Nevermind - I talked to Weeks and they take credit card over the phone.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Phids said:


> bradleymichael said:
> 
> 
> > how are you guys obtaining the items you purchased? Shipping? Local Pickup? Andy from the website quoted me $240 for shipping to my local LTL hub.
> ...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

jspearm1983 said:


> Just got our power back on in Houston and missed the auction. How much were the JD and Toro walking reel mowers going for?


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

Just finalized my shipment of a flex 21 to central Florida for an extra $190

I'm all in at $740 for a used flex 21 and hopefully won't have to put too much more into it.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

brettgoodyear said:


> Just finalized my shipment of a flex 21 to central Florida for an extra $190
> 
> I'm all in at $740 for a used flex 21 and hopefully won't have to put too much more into it.


Good luck!


----------



## mrbobbyray (Feb 7, 2021)

For all those asking about prices from 02.17.2021 Weeks Auction

I purchased a JD 220E and salvage GM1000 I needed parts off of. Overall I was happy with the prices compared to the last one in December 2020.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks @mrbobbyray

Dang! Those are WAY better prices than December. Great idea on the salvage for parts. I may keep an eye out for a GM1000 on the next one.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Good analysis of the prices, perhaps the time of year, or maybe the market is cooling down, but those are a little lower than expected. Obviously the fees and everything will add in, but if the mowers weren't all junk, and the quality remained...not bad!


----------

